# Autoriser les accès à Apache seulement depuis sa machine



## Florent2 (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Je débute dans le développement sous Mac (c'est un MacBook Pro avec MacOS 10.4). Je lance mon serveur web Apache via les Préférences Système ("Partage Web Personnel"). Dans "Coupe-Feu" il est indiqué pour "Partage Web Personnel" que je dois désactiver ce service pour empêcher les accès entrants sur les ports 80, 427, 443.

Je voudrais que mon Apache tourne sur mon Mac 
mais que toutes les connexions depuis l'extérieur soient bloquées et que seules les connexions depuis mon Mac soient autorisées. Est-il possible de faire ça et si oui comment ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Novembre 2007)

Florent2 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je débute dans le développement sous Mac (c'est un MacBook Pro avec MacOS 10.4). Je lance mon serveur web Apache via les Préférences Système ("Partage Web Personnel"). Dans "Coupe-Feu" il est indiqué pour "Partage Web Personnel" que je dois désactiver ce service pour empêcher les accès entrants sur les ports 80, 427, 443.
> 
> ...


essaye avec un .htaccess :
	
	



```
deny from all
allow from 127.0.0.1
```


----------



## Florent2 (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci c'est une solution, mais je préférerais que les requêtes n'arrivent même pas jusqu'à Apache. Le coupe-feu des préférences système ne permet pas de n'autoriser que les requêtes venant de ma propre machine. Y a-t-il un moyen de le faire, par exemple en configurant ce coupe-feu en ligne de commande, ou en installant un autre coupe-feu ?


----------

